# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  MINITOSTAR ITX-M50-D6L подключение sata

## Wanderer_R

Всем здравствуйте!
Такая вот проблемка:
Есть материнская плата MINITOSTAR ITX-M50-D6L
В слоте MSATA slot стоит уже ssd. В биосе определяется как Satafirm s11
Что только не делали. Винда не устанавливается.
Поставил обычный 2,5 ssd он вообще его не видит.
Где то нашел, что SATA переключаются джампером.
Я так понимаю джампер на материнской плате?
Но, я не понимаю, т.к. их на плате не один и не два, а больше.
Паспорта к нему нет. Вот и вопрос как этот джампер найти и переключить хоть что бы обычный sata 2,5 ssd виделся.
Спасибо.

----------


## ДядяВася

> В слоте MSATA slot стоит уже ssd. В биосе определяется как Satafirm s11
> Что только не делали. Винда не устанавливается.


Возможно такое?
Такие же отзывы и о 128 Gb диске.

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Возможно такое?
> Такие же отзывы и о 128 Gb диске.


Спасибо, но SSD я уже 5 штук сменил разных емкостей и производителей, толку ноль. Когда я снимаю заводской msata ssd и ставлю обычные 2.5 ssd вообще ничего не видит. Как будто их нет вовсе.

----------


## ДядяВася

Тяжело ориентироваться, если по проблеме мало данных.
Ладно, будем предполагать, что встроенный SSD mSata приказал долго жить. Хотя в чем заключается "Винда не устанавливается"?
Как выполнялось "Поставил обычный 2,5 ssd" или "SSD я уже 5 штук сменил разных емкостей и производителей"? 
SSD Sata не получится просто поставить в слот mSata.
Бывает при установке оси нужно отключить все остальные жесткие диски, но есть ли они у вас, неизвестно, так что и это за совет выдать не получится.
Если бы вы все понятно описали, я может бы и не влазил в обсуждение.

----------


## Wanderer_R

В слот msata обычный 2.5 ssd я и не ставлю, т.к. для него есть обычный слот ssd , как на ноутбуках. Все жесткие диски отключены (их всего 1). Когда подключаю обычный ssd 2.5 в слот ssd биос не видит.
Ладно, вытаскиаю его, подключаю родной с завода SSD в слот msata. Биос видит как Satafirm s11.
Ставлю винду, доходит дело до форматирования. Пишет: Установка Windows на данный диск невозможна. Возможно оборудование данного компьютера не поддерживает загрузку с данного диска. Убедитесь что контроллер данного диска включен в меню BIOS компьютера.
Куда рыть?
Но главное, почему же обычный ssd не видит. Выше написал, есть какой-то джампер на плате. Его надо переключить. Вот какой только?

----------


## ДядяВася

Ну вот, сразу стало более понятно.
Смотрите сколько статей по решению вашего вопроса, уверен, что поможет.
Смелее пользуйтесь Google(ом), все это и сами могли бы давно найти.
Джампер - это сброс SMOS(биос) на настройки по умолчанию, в режим IDE. На мат плате, если найдете круглую метал. батарейку, обычно они трех типов:
CR2016, CR2025, CR2032, возле неё и находится джампер, который просто откл или вкл батарейку, но проще извлечь на минуту саму батарейку.
А по вашей проблеме, "Установка Windows на данный диск невозможна. Возможно оборудование...", читайте и справитесь, ничего там особо сложного нет.
https://remontka.pro/cannot-install-windows-to-disk/
https://htfi.ru/po/ubedites_chto_kon...ompyutera.html - у вас, вроде, в биосе диск видно, ну для общего развития.
https://mdex-nn.ru/page/ustanovka-wi...vozmozhna.html
Ну и от себя: чем записывали установочный образ(кстати, указали бы какой Windows пытаетесь поставить) и на что: диск, флешка? Может вы записали образ с MBR разметкой, а в биосе у вас включена разметка GPT, то будет тоже такое. Не знаю как выглядит биос на вашей материнке, может так же, как в ноутбуке:
Включено USB Legasy -  это MBR, USB Security - это GPT. Последнее - это UEFI, для установки можно записать образ на флешку программой Rufus, выбрав режим записи GPT, ну или переключить биос на USB Legasy и, возможно, ошибка установки исчезнет.
Дерзайте.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Вообщем ничего не получилось. Советы ссылки, которые давали уже были давно испробованы.
Установочный образ идет на диске (Лицензионный диск Windows 7 Prof ) и Windows 8.
ОС Линукс тоже была попытка установить - безуспешно.
Ладно. К примеру он неисправен.
Но, почему обычный ssd диск 2.5 формата не видится биосом (сам ssd новый и на других компьютерах прекрасно видется и работает) ?

----------


## CAHEK_zero

Там есть ключ SATA_SW1  нужно замкнуть его концы 2-3\5-6\8-9\11-12 вот так

----------

